# Is there someone living in Melbourne?



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

I will be there in e few weeks but i don't have any acquaintances who live there. Is there someone who could provide me with some guidance in the airport. I'm dreaded that i wouldn't find out where to go after my plane lands. What is the most sensible option (economic, safe) where one can stay until finding the permanent accomodation?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Depending on the amount of money you have to spend, you could book into a hotel (look on wotif), hostel (hostelworld), Airbnb, couchsurfing or a short term lease (look on gumtree). 

When you arrive at the airport you can get a taxi (there's a calculator on the airport website to tell you how much it will cost) or you can take the skybus for about $16 one way.


----------



## aghu (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the resources you have've provided.


----------



## Carlos Ruiz (Feb 3, 2014)

Housing price in Melbourne is, on average, 10.8 times the anual median income. I'm probably moving there once I get my bachelor's in Electromechanical Engineering, then I'm planning to study a Master at UniMelb


----------

